# Man who stand on toilet high on pot.



## chefboyrd420 (Feb 18, 2009)

I just created this account because I'm about to start a little setup in a extra space. It's about 3ft deep 11ft long and about 7 high. This is my first time growing inside and I am about to buy the equipment. I hear a lot of different opinions about what "should" happen from some other growers I know, but none of them are experianced enough themselves to give me advice so I was going to see if anyone on here has a little better idea. I also know that there are about a trillion variables(like anything in life), so everyones needs and experiances are always unique. I just want to get a couple opinions. I have been pressed to go "all out" by my close friend, but would prefer to start small on a test run. I wanted to start out with some lowrider breed, but they're always sold out of seeds at any of the major banks. I don't know if I shoud grow hydro or start with something easier. I dont know if I should use a mh or hps bulb. 600 watts? I have a deal on the equipment, but want to keep it cheap too. Reflectors and hoods recomendations? Can I just plug a light like this into the wall? Does it need a converter? Do carbon filters actually work when it comes eliminating the smell? Any warnings or things you wish you would have known when you started.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Feb 18, 2009)

If you are not sure what HPS and MH bulbs do, then you need to start at the beginning.  Check out the growing basics guide.  You have much to learn grasshopper, but don't wory, we all have to start somewhere.  You are going to want to use both bulbs at different stages of growth by the way.  I would start very small, with one lamp, growing in dirt.  Then if I got the hang of it I would branch out the operation, upgrading the lights, maybe moving to the more difficult hydro or aeroponic systems.  But just starting out...start with dirt, it will be much easier.  And get one lamp, if your 600 lamp that you have access to is a HPS/MH conversion unit (meaning it can run both bulbs), then that is the only light you need to get started.

Growing is like learning how to play a sport.  It will take a small time to learn how to play, but a lifetime to become a master.  How good you become depends on the time you spend doing your homework.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Feb 18, 2009)

All u need to know is within this site, just gotta poke around. Then you'll have questions, and garantee  Someone will have an answer- READ Chef Read
Peace,
Rotten


----------



## Trippy_Hippy (Feb 19, 2009)

Illbe honest I only read this thread because of the title, I found it funny. Damn giggles.

-Trippy


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

First of all welcome to the site. 

11 X 3 feet is 33 foot square, you would need 165,000 lumens for that amount of space. That is about If a 1000 watt HPS bulb puts out 14,500 (edit: I left off a zero, i was tired when i posted this you would be fine with 1 1000w not 11, sorry for any inconvenience )lumens you would need 11 of them and would still be short. You need to cut that room to a much smaller size. 

For HPS you will need a ballast, you can buy them prewired to where you just screw in the bulb and plug it into the wall. Do a lot of research before you start buying anything. Good luck. Yes carbon scrubbers work extremely well.



> Any warnings or things you wish you would have known when you started.



Do as much research as possible.

Start reading here.-->http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## DirtySouthernAfficionado (Feb 19, 2009)

First of all, welcome. As all have suggested, your first start needs to be the guides and videos. These will answer most of your questions right away. I agree that you should start small as a test run and get a feel. But buy stuff that will go along with further expansion. 
First of all, if you have no experience, soil is the best bet for you. It is very forgiving and much less is needed. Hydro requires quite a bit more of attention, know-how, equipment, etc.
Hps is used to flow where Mh is for veg. Having a ballast that can use both would be optimal. I believe for you space a 600w would be a good start because expansion would be more 600w. The best way to figure is to figure you sq footage. Then read up on your lights. Divide the lumen output by the sq footage. You need at least 3000 a sq foot. 5000 would be best. 7000 optimal.
I run compact 250w lights so I can't really comment on reflectors. I do however run my closet of a wall plug. Mind you it has a heavy duty cord with a heavy duty durge protector, but still a wall socket.
Carbon scrubbers are great. Look up the DIY stuff for that.
Welcome and good luck


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

> I believe for you space a 600w would be a good start because expansion would be more 600w.




A 600 watt for 33 sq foot??? I'm sorry but that is not good advice. edit: I apologize, as stated above I left off a zero if the room is cut in half a 600 would be fine


----------



## BBFan (Feb 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  Nice title to your post.
You need to do alot of reading my friend.  Everything you asked is answered here already.
Like cadalakmike said though, 600w is not enough light for that space- if you're starting small- cut your space in half lengthwise and a 600w will be sufficient.  I'm sure that was DSA's suggestion.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2009)

> I dont know if I should use a mh or hps bulb. 600 watts?



If you would make your room 3x5 you could have one 600 watt metal halide for veg and one 600 watt high pressure sodium in the other 3x5. That leaves you with on 3x1 space for accessories.


> I have a deal on the equipment, but want to keep it cheap too. Reflectors and hoods recomendations?


Get ones with cooling ducts and glass or a cooltube. To keep temps down.


> Can I just plug a light like this into the wall?


No it needs a ballast.


> Does it need a converter?


See above answer


> Do carbon filters actually work when it comes eliminating the smell?


Yes..There is a great diy scubber in the DIY section.


> Any warnings or things you wish you would have known when you started.


Read and read some more


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (Feb 19, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> First of all welcome to the site.
> 
> 11 X 3 feet is 33 foot square, you would need 165,000 lumens for that amount of space. That is about If a 1000 watt HPS bulb puts out 14,500 lumens you would need 11 of them and would still be short. You need to cut that room to a much smaller size.



Ignore this post above, it is incorrect.  A 1,000 watt HPS puts off about 140,000 lumens, he is way off.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Feb 19, 2009)

I still think you would be better suited with 2 600W for that size room. That would give you plenty of lumens. 11 feet long is tough for a single light to cover. Thank you for pointing that out NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer.

Although, I would love to see 11 1000w HPS's strung together.:holysheep:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 5, 2009)

First of all, thanks to all of you for the warm welcome and all the helpful responses. I guess i was ignorant to exactly how much info is on this site:holysheep:    I have taken my sweet time about getting all of the equipment and supplies needed, but Ive read quite a bit and talk frequently to a close friend of mine who is learning as well (even though hes quite a bit further along than I am). I want to post pics and show what Ive got going on, but once again I need the help of marrijunapassion posters infinite wisdom to help me resolve another simple question. When you insert images it wants a url, but and theyre on my computer. Any help? I am starting this next week on my first round with some trainwreck, lemon skunk, and cannidential. In the mean time I am awaiting an order of some variety of auto's. My friend strongly advised against it because of the hassle of reproducing the strains (can it not be cloned?), but I am really interested and it seems ideal for the amount of space i have. I cut the closet in half as suggested and there is room for about 8-10 pots. I also dont want to cram them in there and have it cause a problems though... which wouldn't be a problem with auto's. Any opinions? I hope those who have posted here to help me can see my progress through this process and thank you all again very much!


----------



## Vegs (Apr 5, 2009)

> Illbe honest I only read this thread because of the title, I found it funny. Damn giggles.



That's funny because I did the same thing but I actually have a funny story to share about just that.

When young and living at home with the folks I used to sometimes smoke in the bathroom while standing on the toilet trying to get closer to the vent in the ceiling.

Well, one time I was smoking some Black Lebanese Hash out of a dry bong and I took a really good hit and almost passed out. I did however fall off the toilet and almost through the sheet rock wall. Boy what if I did pass out and fell through the wall? How in the heck would I have explained that to my folks! EErrrppp! 

True story folks, no B S! =)


----------



## Vegs (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh yeah, if not mentioned already. Get yourself a carbon filter for 60-80 bucks. It will be the best investment you ever make. Check out the pics from my grow to see a picture of a carbon can filter (small size one).


----------



## Hick (Apr 5, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> First of all, thanks to all of you for the warm welcome and all the helpful responses. I guess i was ignorant to exactly how much info is on this site:holysheep:    I have taken my sweet time about getting all of the equipment and supplies needed, but Ive read quite a bit and talk frequently to a close friend of mine who is learning as well (even though hes quite a bit further along than I am). I want to post pics and show what Ive got going on, but once again I need the help of marrijunapassion posters infinite wisdom to help me resolve another simple question. When you insert images it wants a url, but and theyre on my computer. Any help? I am starting this next week on my first round with some trainwreck, lemon skunk, and cannidential. In the mean time I am awaiting an order of some variety of auto's. My friend strongly advised against it because of the hassle of reproducing the strains (can it not be cloned?), but I am really interested and it seems ideal for the amount of space i have. I cut the closet in half as suggested and there is room for about 8-10 pots. I also dont want to cram them in there and have it cause a problems though... which wouldn't be a problem with auto's. Any opinions? I hope those who have posted here to help me can see my progress through this process and thank you all again very much!



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208 <-- posting pictures


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you hick! and here we are.  :2940th_rasta: The closet is now split in two. These pics are a couple days old, but thanks to everyones suggestions I will be using a 600w hps for the space. The other end is going to be storage for materials for now(until i get in to seperate cycles. As you can see i have quite a bit of upward space but very little in the depth of the closet. The wall on the left is a sliding door and is going to be the maintenace entrance. Any thoughts?


----------



## Vegs (Apr 18, 2009)

Nothing jumps out at me other then the fact that when you enter from one side and those plants get tall and bushy you may a problem getting to the far side of the room and those plants. 

Good start man. Good luck! Let's get a grow journal started if you haven't already.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 5, 2009)

Ok. I was just reading the top of this thread and even though its short, Ive come a long way in my quest for knowledge. This is the closets new setup. 1000w switchable. The closet is about 8x8x2. but the shelf sits about 2' off the floor so really.. 8x6x2 where the light is. I think I have somewhere around 145,000 lumens in the space. As you can see the light is in the middle. are the plants on the end gonna have the light they need? should I hang the light higher? I know its supposed to stay close the plants, but if that many lumens are in such a small space does it matter?


----------



## Budders Keeper (May 5, 2009)

I run 2-3X4 rooms with 400's and I wish I had 600's.  As stated...it get's tough getting to the back corner.  Good thing I'm a scrawny little old guy.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah. Im lucky because its not very wide and all the doors are moveable. It kinda has to be though. Im not so small.


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2009)

You have learned much, grasshopper!!!  Very nice.    There are some very smart and talented people here.  The best part is they're more than happy to help people like you and me .  They're also a good humored bunch, especially when they're high.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Art! How you doin? My friend ordered that redgreen collection online too. Its awesome, thanks. So what do ya think? those plants in the back gonna be ok? or should I hang it higher?


----------



## ArtVandolay (May 5, 2009)

You're going to have a jungle on your hands.  How are you going to get in there and water all of those ?

Here are my thoughts from a newbie grower  Your light height is dictated primarily by temps at the top of the canopy.  I overcrowded (grew too many plants) my 1st grow and didn't do any sort of canopy management.  It was a mess in there, very difficult to water and keep clean.  I was much happier with fewer plants my second grow - they all got good light and gave me back decent buds.  Look into scrog grows and see if it rings your bell.  I'm a big fan of scrog/canopy management.  The Hemp Goddess is our resident scrog expert.  The other thing I thought when I saw your setup was - nice setup to grow those single cola baseball bats  (BBP has a good recent post on theseEDIT: Sorry, it was JBonez, apologies to all, especially JBonez).

But you're well on your way and it's all fun 

Finally, nothing goes better with bongs than Red Green.  Keep yer stick on the ice.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (May 7, 2009)

Ok. Art, what you said the other day made me think about all this again. Im raising the light as high as I can. I have a 6" inline now and another floor type superfan that blows like 310 cfm. I have also decieded to start with about 4 less plants too. The original idea was to make drains in the top shelf that channeled down to buckets below. This room is not a permanent thing, so for now im just going to hand water them over the buckets instead. The room divider is easily moveable too, so for now Im just gonna make due. I could definetly see what you mean about too many plants thought too, so i think maybe 6 instead of 10 (at least this time until i get the hang). I think the next chapter of this will be my first GJ. Hope I see you there.:watchplant:


----------



## ishnish (May 7, 2009)

lol, love the title of this thread.  i've seen it somewhere before... :welcome: :bong:
this forum has made me the local expert in my area :48:
i started off knowing very little in the beginning of 08 and now i just started my first DWC grow a few days ago and it's blowing my mind!  
it grows so fast you can almost sit and watch it grow! :watchplant:
think ima grab the camera and go start a thread for them girls...
Good luck with your project!


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Jun 6, 2009)

I know it has taken a while, but I can finally say "Its up and running." and it feels great. I want to thank everyone for helping me through the beginning of this and having patience to guide someone who knew very little about what to do. I still have to get a carbon scrubber hooked up, but I dont have to worry about that until later. Heres some pics and Im gonna fya up de bong in celebration. Anyone feel free to join me. Ha! As you can see that 1000w is like the sun in my closet, I had to turn it off just to take these pics.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 4, 2009)

well guys im a little further along and as unpractical as it is i started with one clone. now im having a prob with it and i was thinkin maybe you guys could help. My camera cord is missing so i have to just tell u. I got the clone (jacks cleaner) from a friend of mine. It was under cfls on a 24 hour cycle before he gave it to me. the trip home was the first dark it ever saw. I took it home and put it under my 1000w hps on a 18 hr cycle in a pot with my growth medium and soil. ever since i brought it home all the leaves from before i got it have died, in the process of. there is new growth, but very little and very slow. Its not drooping,  just the old leaves are turning brown and dying. I understand that it suffers a mild amount of shock, but is it supposed to be this much? any input app.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

CFL to 1000 watts requires an introductory period, you need to slowly let it get use to the new sun, there is a huge difference between cfl and 1000 w  IMO.
it may be to late to bother now if you have new growth the worst may be over and it will start to grow for you, let us know.


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 4, 2009)

found the cord. all new growth seems to die before it gets to far. help.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi there chefboyrd420 ! Just a little tip 4u ! This thread was started by NYCD so have kinda taken it over ..This could cause a few problems for you 1=people will see this thread and expect to see NYCD's title (Man who stand on toilet pot high ) We would'nt generally expect to find someone elses grow journal being started in someone elses thread ! 2= if you start your journal here people will not know where to find your grow because its in another persons thread ! 3 = Now that you have a sick plant it is very highly recommended that you post pics of it into the sick plants Arena.... And due to this being some what an emergency i would title it ...Dying plant Emergency Help please ! Then you will get a lot more help from a LOT more people faster ! So things to do ...Post in sick plants and start grow journal ! Peace and take care ! Sorry if you may think i'm being a little harsh but you will gain from posting in the correct place ! I only found this by chance as i wanted to see what NYCD was up to .. Peace and take care !


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks anyway purp, but this IS my thread. Take a closer look. NYCD was the second post. I started this thread and the title is mine. I do also understand the importance of posting in the proper area and if you check Ive done that as well. However, it doesnt allow you to post the same pic twice so in my grow journal there is a link to this thread. So, im not really bothered because your harshness is misplaced. thanks though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 5, 2009)

A 1000W light is waaaayy too much for a little tiny clone.  Get some fluoros of some kind on the babies.  Also, what kind of soil do you have them in.  I am thinking nute burn.

Unless you are growing legally, it is a bad idea to let "friends" know that you grow.


----------



## dman1234 (Sep 5, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Hi there chefboyrd420 ! Just a little tip 4u ! This thread was started by NYCD so have kinda taken it over ..This could cause a few problems for you 1=people will see this thread and expect to see NYCD's title (Man who stand on toilet pot high ) We would'nt generally expect to find someone elses grow journal being started in someone elses thread ! 2= if you start your journal here people will not know where to find your grow because its in another persons thread ! 3 = Now that you have a sick plant it is very highly recommended that you post pics of it into the sick plants Arena.... And due to this being some what an emergency i would title it ...Dying plant Emergency Help please ! Then you will get a lot more help from a LOT more people faster ! So things to do ...Post in sick plants and start grow journal ! Peace and take care ! Sorry if you may think i'm being a little harsh but you will gain from posting in the correct place ! I only found this by chance as i wanted to see what NYCD was up to .. Peace and take care !


 

I want some of what hes smoking.:yay:


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 6, 2009)

thanks hemp n d. I would thank you at least, but they hid the button on me. I realize that its overkill for sure and not to mention the electric bill isnt worth it for just one little clone, but I had the setup and was offered the clone so I had to give her a home. I definitely am going to change the lights very soon though. I used fox farm soil and growth medium. Although, I gotta say its looking quite a bit better today and I thought about something. I knew that the clone would suffer some shock, but i didnt think about the fact that i just put the block right into the soil and the roots weren't reaching anything outside the block yet. I was using straight purified water w no nutes and the plant was apperently recieving water w nutes before i got it. It must have broke the bottom of the block into soil because its growing the fastest Ive seen it since ive had it. it sprouted two new leaves today and it only sprouted one since ive had it in like a week or so. I think its settling into its new life. Ill post the pics in my grow journal if you wanna see em so i can avoid getting chewed out again. Hope you guys keep an eye on this and thanks for your help again.


----------



## purplephazes (Sep 7, 2009)

chefboyrd420 said:
			
		

> thanks anyway purp, but this IS my thread. Take a closer look. NYCD was the second post. I started this thread and the title is mine. I do also understand the importance of posting in the proper area and if you check Ive done that as well. However, it doesnt allow you to post the same pic twice so in my grow journal there is a link to this thread. So, im not really bothered because your harshness is misplaced. thanks though.


Sorry bro ! My bad ! I must have been baked Man !   Again ! Peace and take care !


----------



## chefboyrd420 (Sep 8, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Sorry bro ! My bad ! I must have been baked Man !   Again ! Peace and take care !





Im sorry Purp. I dont mean to be a douche, but it seems like sometimes the members who have been here for a while are really short with new people. I do appreciate input, but try to take it easy on the newer guys, huh? I apologize for my reaction. Peace offering?
:48:


----------

